# Sugar Beet harvest



## CdCase123 (May 13, 2009)

anyone have experience working for this? How did the application process go about? season starts around mid september. I rememember a bunch of people in minneapolis jumping ship up to the red river valley for it last year.

thanks


----------



## roosterhed (Aug 20, 2009)

hey im headed out from oregon to fargo. would like to catch out for my first time. anybody mind if i tag along?also im rollin with my dog. if that matters. but cool site and stuff.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Aug 20, 2009)

HAHAHA!!!..

I was actually at the Sugar Beet harvest out in Climax, Minnesota. It seemed pretty lucrative, but I didn't work since I am a lazy little fucker.
It should be going on this time of year, though.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 21, 2009)

DAMN!!! Foiled once again. My last chance for cash for summer travel beer.. YOSEMITE!!!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 3, 2009)

roosterhed said:


> hey im headed out from oregon to fargo. would like to catch out for my first time. anybody mind if i tag along?also im rollin with my dog. if that matters. but cool site and stuff.


 
couple of things i was confused about. first, the thread is about sugar beets. second, if you're in homer, ak how are you going to be in OR going to ND? another clairification should be made is this 'dog' your partner as in a friend or dog as in animal?

probably have better luck posting in the ride board section


----------



## DerArzt (Sep 7, 2009)

So i worked beet harvest last year, and have a bunch of friends going this year. It is good money but long days. I worked at an american crystal sugars piling station in drayton, nd, and worked 12 hours a day 7 days a week. Good money, because each day you get payed 8 hours of regular pay, and 4 of time and a half. All of saturday is time and a half, and all of sunday is double. The only days we didn't work was when rain caused the fields to be muddy enough to not dig up beets. I guess its a bit late now to get garanteed a position, but from my experience a number of people show up that don't end up doing it because of long hours and cold. Lots of the folks that do it are retired full time rv'ers. I camped in a tent at a free campsite provided to us by our employers. to actually get a job, the people to talk to are express personell services. if anyones interested in doing it next year, id call them in about july or so and give them a name and tell them you'll be there. oh yea, i worked american crystal instead of whatever that one is in renville minnesota because pay was better. made 10 bucks an hour starting. at the end, if you work more than 14 days, you get 5% bonus. if you go back the next year you get 10% bonus and maybe a raise. If you drive a bobcat you make 12ish an hour right off the bat. You don't have to have bobcat experience to do it, just tell them you kind of know how to drive, they teach a class and do certification anyways, and all thats payed time too. For american crystal, harvest always starts on October 1st, and there are about 2 weeks of pre-pile before that to get everything running. Usually they don't need new folks for pre-pile. I'd definetely recommend doing it if you have a bit of time. its cold, but people are way nice to travelling folks, because i guess they dont see them much. We had people giving us free stuff all the time, from beer, to fresh apples, to fresh caught fish from the red river. There's my 2 cents, hope its useful to someone.


----------

